# Veritas PM-V11 Bench Chisel really delivers!!



## JoeLyddon

*WOW!

What a Review!*

Those chisels sound like you only need One Set and you're set for Life!

They have a hefty price tag too...
... if you get the complete set of 5, the price per item drops a tad…

Something to really Save Up for… Dream chisels… in Real life!
Must be nice to use such a wonder tool!

Thank you!


----------



## Alexandre

You beat me to my review


----------



## Willeh

Alexandre, To be fair, I have had mine for quite a while now.. Randomly, I was at Lee Valley a while back and was picking up some dye, i was He showed me all about it and I bought it, apparently the first one sold at that location. Im assuming that you feel very much the same way about yours?

Joe: Yes, a hefty price tag, but not too much more than you pay for other premium chisels, certainly less than some of the high end Japanese chisels.. I'd recommend buying one at first and when you've tried it, you'll want more.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks for the review. I've been wanting a set really bad, and this made the pull even worse. How do you feel about the grip of the handles and the overall balance? Do the beveled sides make a really small edge for good dovetail clearance, and did you have to relieve them to keep from getting cut? These may be my next tool purchase.


----------



## dnick

Thank you for your review. i'm going to file this away for future reference.


----------



## Alexandre

I was the first person in London to buy one.
but, I have a Triple the price japenese chisel, which i'll compare it…


----------



## thedude50

the new sweethearts took a bit longer to flatten than 45 seconds but it was less than 10 minutes each. I have been using them for a few weeks now but will wait to wright a story about them. however they are better than my vintage 750s and they seem to hold and edge a very long time. Although I really would not choose a tool based on how long it holds its edge as long as the time was reasonable. I would consider price as a major isue for most woodworkers others will buy bridge city or some fine JAPANESE Chisels. I think that the veritas are worth a serious test but wont rush out and buy my 10th set of chisels when the ones I have work well for me.


----------



## Willeh

thedude50: I wouldn't say drop drop everything and rush out and buy these, but I would recommend buying one or two in a size that you use all the time. or consider these if you want to invest in a full set of great chisels.

Yes, the price point is a bit high, but it isnt leaps and bounds over the price of a Lie Nielson chisel,

I've got a set of narex chisels - which took hours to prep for use and don't hold a great edge for a long time.. They serve me fine for most of my work, but I find that i do a lot of work with a 3/8ths, so i bought a 3/8ths and will use this most of the time because I won't have to run back and sharpen it every 10 minutes to keep going.


----------



## thedude50

No I guess my point is I dont need more chisels I have 2 sets of the new 750 Sw chisels and they are very good I am able to use them for really long periods of time with out re honing and when i do I hit them quick on the Naniwa stones at 1000 . 8000. and 12000 and they are good to go the process is less than 2 minutes and i dont have to mess with them for a long time


----------



## Willeh

bobasaurus: I found they did not need to be relieved, they are a pretty clean corner down the sides but i didn't find them sharp enough to cut me. I really like the balance.. i hold them with part of my hand on the handle and part on the shaft and felt it was really easy to work work.. they are quite long but feel really good when deep into a mortise


----------



## vbraddy17

I have sold a lot of my rarely used tools recently with the intention to buy a high quality set of chisels. As Lee Valley's free shipping event was about to expire, I was sitting there trying to get the courage to spend 4 bills on a set of chisels…. I didn't pull the trigger. I just haven't been able to decide between these and lie nielsens. I just keep going back and forth….. Oh well, I guess I'll keep going back to that Narex well for now.


----------

